# i barely make 1200 a month



## bringdaruckus (May 26, 2011)

how can i survive on my own? i still live with myparents


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

the survival comes after you move out. 

Maybe you only make 1200 because thats all it takes to live in your parents shelter. Maybe if you had to make more to survive, you will find a way to make more.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you'd feel like a millionaire if you hear how much i make a month


----------



## bringdaruckus (May 26, 2011)

i mean the CHEAPEST apartments around me are like 700 a month, and they suck... plus another 200 for utilities and other expenses..what about food? ill probably need food stamps..


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I won't judge you like I know some of these ****ers lucky enough to live in a cheap area will bro. You need an idea of a certain area and all that ****. $1000 here for a bachelor apartment. Food isn't cheap. $1200 isn't ****e. Just saying.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Basically what I made pre-leaving my full-time job. Can't do much of anything with it. I live with my parents too.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Finding a roommate would be probably be your best option. You could also scout cheaper locations out of the area and live there instead. Obviously, none of those choices will be easy. I would suggest saving as much as you can while you're still living with your parents.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm 21 and have never been able to even get a job. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Go get a degree that will earn you more money while your parents are allowing you to live with them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Money is where it's at.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

nubly said:


> ^ Money is where it's at.


If you can get a degree while your parents help take care of you, that's a million times better than going straight into the working world with no credentials at all.

It's nice to make cash in the short term, but in the long term a decent degree will, statistically speaking, pay off and then some.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

While you can live with your folks you should go to school.

Like many have alluded to, $1200 entirely depends on where you live. 

My location: 450 for a room, 200 food, 60 gas, misc. bills 200. As you can see $1200 can get you buy where I live. You won't live like a king, though.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

That much a month would save my life. Almost literally.

I say just look on Craigslists if you're having trouble spotting a cheap place to rent, and maybe consider a cheaper suburb if nothing in your area is showing up. Something has to pop up, just make sure it's a safe place to live. 

I'm pretty sure their has to be a trendy area that College students live before they graduate, they exist in every town. 

It just takes loads of research to find the ones that are the most affordable.


----------

